# Blue granules in tap filters, boiler problem?-urgent



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

We took our motorhome to have it checked for leaks after the recent cold spell in Czech Republic and Germany. Our taps were not working properly which we thought could be due to pressure escaping through a leak. We also asked them to replace the frost protection valve.

When we got it back from the workshop they said there was no leak, but the taps subsequently stopped working (only kitchen and bathroom - the shower still worked). We checked the tap spouts and found blue granules.

We have returned today and they have told us it is a big problem and the boiler may need to be replaced. (we have already paid them 400 Euros!)

Does anyone know what the blue granules could be. We have had the van for a year and not seen them before. We also wonder if they could have put something into the system. Any ideas?

We are due to have it looked at again at 1pm (12noon UK time) so a prompt reply will be greatly appreciated.

Choos as they say here!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Sorry if a bit late, only just seen post. I would suggest that it's your water filter that is the problem (although the granules would normally be black), really can't think how the boiler could put contamination (other than calcium) into the system.
John.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> really can't think how the boiler could put contamination (other than calcium) into the system.
> John.


FWIW this is my opinion too, SFAIK the boiler water heats the pipes in which your hot water runs so they are seperate systems, just like your central heating at home runs through your HW tank but they are not connected in any way.

The blue crystals are a bit of a mystery to me. Where are going to have it serviced? (if I may ask)


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Could these blue particles be plastic? Maybe some one used a blunt cutter or hacksaw to cut your cold water tubing. )I know a saw should not be used to cut the tubing as it may not give a good edge for the "pushfit connectors) - but who knows what was used. This could lead to residue accumulating at the tap filter.

Cheers

David


----------



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.
We've just had the verdict and it's not good news! Apparently the lining on the inside of the boiler is disintegrating and has clogged up the freshwater pipework. We are expecting a qoute of around 4000 euros as they do not make our old boiler anymore (Truma C3400) and to install a new one would mean adapting all the pipework to fit and adapt the space it is in under the worktop. 
We are wondering if it would be cheaper to try and get a 2nd hand one in England when we get back in 5 weeks which poses the questions
1. Could we get one?
2. Will it be easy to get someone to do the job including replacing blocked pipes?
3. Will it be expensive? less than 4000euros!
what do people think?
Advice welcome


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Boiler*

I've not come across that before (I service caravans and motorhomes), get a second opinion or call Truma customer service and get their advice. They may be right but I would check.

I have not seen blue granules before so something very odd is going on. Truma are very good and spares are easy to get hold of so don't panic right now.

If you want to find a local engineer to give you a second opinion let me know and I'll give you a contact.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

€4000 sounds an awful lot. I have just paid £740 for a brand new Trumatic C4002 including delivery. Think it was a special deal but £1000 sounds about what it should cost?

Karl


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

That does sound a lot of money and Spindrifters explanation sounds pretty good to me. I am unconvinced by their explanation.

If the cold taps work ok then if I were you I would wait until I got home and get it checked out again here.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Change of opinion.

I have just spoken to Truma technical and they say the blue bits are likely to be the ceramic coating that they used to put on the lining of the tank. He says that this is often caused by the tank being frozen and because of the different rates of freezing of the aliminium outer tank and the ceramic it causes the ceramic to crack. Water then gets into the cracks and starts to lift the ceramic which will ten be caught in your water filters. 

He says that a replacement is £1300 with a minimum of half a day to fit depending on the way the original was fitted.

He also says that it is ok to use it (cleaning the tap filters clear) as the aluminium tank will remain watertight but will rot away at some time to cause a leak!

I hope all of that makes sense and sorry to be the bearer of such tidings.

Please feel free to contact me if you need any more info.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

£1300 + 4 hours x £35 for labour = £1440 + VAT = £1692.
In Euros at 1.10 = €1861.20 

So their price is roughly double, thats an awful lot for labour.

Karl


----------



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone for your replies. Now we are over the shock and disapointment we have made the decision to cope without a boiler and freshwater for the next 5 weeeks till we get back to England to sort it out. We will have to use campsites but we are counting our blessings that we are still able to finish our trip. 
Thanks again for putting our minds at ease.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck and enjoy the rest of your trip as best you can.

Cheers

David.....(Spindrifter)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Which country are you in at the moment? If this was our van we wouldn'p pay 4000 euros, we'd just have cold water if necessary and get some quotations when we got home. It is a lot of money, and what would the warranty be?
lala


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Pabsie, there is a Motorhome Breakers (they also do new spares) near Hull. They are called O'Leary Motorhomes.

I am unsure if this model is anything at all like yours, but they have listed on their website a Truma Ultrastore 10 Priced at £ 339.95.

May be worth giving them a try.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

For four grand you could fly a bloke out to fit it with a replacement under his arm, and still have change for a steak dinner!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Blue bits*

Hi Pabsie, we have found blue granules in our taps for the last 2 years. We found them because the spray on the kitchen tap was not as powerful as it used to be. We cleaned the blue bits and used the water and heater as usual.


----------

